# Download: Equal power crossfade tables, from 2 to 8 velocity layers.



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Big Bob (May 20, 2015)

Yes. 

That's because the Sin(x) squared plus the Cos(X) squared is always equal to 1.0000 regardless of the angle.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Old school math 
Thank you Bob.


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2015)

TomiLobosK @ Wed May 20 said:


> Old school math
> Thank you Bob.



At my age, what else is there? :lol:


----------



## MA-Simon (May 29, 2015)

Thank you, these will come in handy!


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jun 1, 2015)

You're quite welcome!


----------



## amuhlack (Dec 19, 2016)

tomaslobosk said:


> I've searched EVERYWHERE for these, and never found anything, so I just made them!
> Equal power crossfade tables, from 2 to 8 velocity layers.
> 
> 
> ...




Great, looked for it! But how can I load the attached .nkp file into Kontakt??
If I click on "load" and try to select the file on my harddrive its gery so that I'm not able to load it ...


----------

